# Found a dove without tail feather, couldn't fly away from us when we walked close



## Summer sun (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope someone can give me some advice, please.

Posting from Missouri, USA. We found a dove was walking at the park and tried to fly but couldn't fly high. When we walked closer to it, it tried to fly, but couldn't and 'ran' (slowly) away from us. At some point it rested under the tree. We noticed the bird has no tail weather and found some red spot on it's tail. We are concern if we left it there, it will eventually dies, or eaten by any animals. I took it back home and it is now in a big brown box, covered but there are holes for air to get in. I checked for some advices on the wildlife rehab website said that not to feed the bird. I called the wildlife rehab center, wild bird sanctuary about 4pm (now 1am), left messages and got no response  

The bird is sitting in the corner of the box and when I tried to change the pad, it tried to escape. Feeling that the bird might be hungry or thirsty, I put some grains, strawberries, blueberries and cherries with water with it in the box, covered and leave it alone. Not sure if I am doing it right?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. You have done great so far. She/he would certainly not have survied the night out there on the ground.

Sounds like she was already attacked. You should pick her up with a towel, and gently wrap her in it (you can keep the lights in the room off in order to catch him/her and do this). Examine the tail area for open wounds or scabs. Clean the wounded area (warm water flush from a faucet and gently pat dry with a towel).

I assume it is pretty warm there. He/she needs an ambient air temperature of at least 70 degrees.

Can you post a photo ? (go to advanced button under reply window and on next page scroll down to attachments button).

Wild bird seed would be a good thing to go get and give him/her in a shallow bowl. Also water, again in a shallow bowl.

Next thing...VERY important: he/she indeed was attacked by something (cat, hawk, etc) since dropped tailfeathers usually indicate this (could have been hit by a vehicle as well). You need to start antibiotics within the next 24-36 hours.

Do you have any...or do any friends or neighbors ? Either human or pet grade. Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Augmentin, Cephalexin, Cipro, Baytril, Enroflaxin, Ceclor, Ampicillin, Trimeth Sulfa, anything like that ? Birds, unlike mammals, cannot fight off an infection...they succumb pretty quickly if not treated, which is why you need to clean the wound and find some meds.

It is good that he/she is still energetic enough to try to escape from you.

Now...be careful with wildlife rescue places. Oftentimes they will just take in and kill an injured Pigeon, and not treat it or rehab it. So, do not just drop her off there without asking their specific policy on Pigeons. Also, we do not know if this one is Domesticated or Feral. Am not even sure we are dealing with something like a Mourning Dove or a small Pigeon (?) That is why a pic would help.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for caring for the little fella. Please do take Jaye's advice.

Keep us updated on the progress. Do post a pic of the bird.

All the best!


----------



## Summer sun (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info! It has not eat or drink since yesterday we brought it in. I tried to post the pictures and not sure if you can see it. This is the injury, it started to became dark. Last night it was still red. It still try to run away from me this morning. Can I buy those med from drug stores? How much should I give it?


----------



## Summer sun (Jun 2, 2013)

I am not sure what species it is. I think is dove??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a mourning dove. And he won't eat if you keep him in the dark. You need to find a screen or hardware cloth or something to put over the box, to let light in. Pigeons and doves can't even see well in dim light, and they don't eat or drink. Do you have a cage or something to keep him in? If not, maybe a small window sash or something for a cover.


----------



## Summer sun (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful information. Since I have never deal with birds and does not feel comfortable to save him (afraid that he will die in my hand). I contacted the local wildbirdl rehab center and they asked me to bring the bird over. They checked him and said that it was hurt by a cat and it is still a young bird. They said they will give him some antibiotic and told us that he will definitely survive. Once he is recovered, he and other young mourning birds will be release together. Feel so relief and grateful that they are helpful and caring to the birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for helping him out. Good job!


----------

